# Rust on edge



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi all - I've noticed some surface rust on my board's edge after riding. Will wiping the board down after every ride keep the rust off the board. Or is rust just something you have to contend with?


----------



## park_rider (Jan 16, 2011)

there's actually tools that you're supposed to use to get rust and burrs off of your edges called gummy stones i think. here's a link to some. but yeah if you get rust on your edges you definitely want to buy one of these because your edges are a huge part of your speed and edge hold. 
One Ball Jay Gummy Stone fine : Snowboard Tool
Ski Snowboard Steel Edge Deburring Polishing Tools

here's a tutorial on tuning your board if you need it:
snowboard tuning tutorial


----------



## ptapia (Dec 1, 2010)

Wiping down is a good idea, but I don't do it myself. I just stand my board up and let the snow/H2O melt and run right off. You can also use a soft gummy stone to remove rust. Check this link out as well, toward the bottom a guy has done loads of research to offer some great advice:http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/36227-how-often-sharpen.html


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

ptapia said:


> Wiping down is a good idea, but I don't do it myself. I just stand my board up and let the snow/H2O melt and run right off. You can also use a soft gummy stone to remove rust. Check this link out as well, toward the bottom a guy has done loads of research to offer some great advice:http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/36227-how-often-sharpen.html


Wow, way more info than I thought I was going to get. Looks like I have a bit of reading to do. Thanks.


----------

